# please read (pic heavy)



## Sar (Mar 23, 2006)

I have been growing my hair for ages and i have finally got it to a really decent lenght to get it styled properly, however! I look on the net for hair styles see one and think omg thats soo cute i want it and love it then i see another one and im like arghh omg i love that too. I currently have dyed black hair and I'm not fussed about dying it any colour getting extensions or cutting it short. I want it to be easy to do different hairstyles with but not boring. I'm gonna post all the pics i have collected and if anyone would give me feed back i would be so appreciative ( some of these pics are off other pplz threads on here so soz but i loved them!!) xx Ohh and if any of u have pictures of hair u really love please feel free to post them!! xx


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont know I like all of them...I think you should keep it simple but still cute and sexy like the 2nd and 6th girl.  I like the length of their hair and its just straight with side swept bangs would be really pretty.


----------



## Sar (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I dont know I like all of them...I think you should keep it simple but still cute and sexy like the 2nd and 6th girl.  I like the length of their hair and its just straight with side swept bangs would be really pretty._

 

Yeah lol thats what i was kinda thinking but which sorta colors do u prefer? xx


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 23, 2006)

lets see you have black hair now...I really like the highlights in the 6th girl's hair.  You can do natural brown highlights with diff. shades.  But If you want a more dramatic look you can do hair like Forbidden's hair or the 7th girl's hair with black, blonde, and red.   See I cant even decide for you on which colors I like cause I like most of them lol.  The brown highlights or the black, blonde, red highlights are nice.  If you dont want boring you can do those.

So how long is your hair now? Im trying to do the same thing as you, my hair is bra length right now and Im waiting for it to get longer cause my hair is a poof ball right now so its not so easy to style it, when my hair gets down to my back then Im gonna style it and color it leaving it the same length though.  Anyways! take some pics of you new hair once you get it done, I'd like to see the results.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2006)

I think what might help is a pic of you! What your face shape is like? How you usually have time to wear your hair? Is your hair naturally straight? What is your natural hair color? What colors intrigue you to dye your hair? If any of this info is up there.. then I'm sorry =(  I like the 6th and 8th best... and I think if you can you should dye your hair crazy colors... the blondes and black and reds... while you still can and work isn't going to stop you.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I think what might help is a pic of you! What your face shape is like? How you usually have time to wear your hair? Is your hair naturally straight? What is your natural hair color? What colors intrigue you to dye your hair? If any of this info is up there.. then I'm sorry =(  I like the 6th and 8th best... and I think if you can you should dye your hair crazy colors... the blondes and black and reds... while you still can and work isn't going to stop you._

 

P.S.Edit- also if you'll want to keep up with it think about the price differenes?


----------



## Sar (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I think what might help is a pic of you! What your face shape is like? How you usually have time to wear your hair? Is your hair naturally straight? What is your natural hair color? What colors intrigue you to dye your hair? If any of this info is up there.. then I'm sorry =(  I like the 6th and 8th best... and I think if you can you should dye your hair crazy colors... the blondes and black and reds... while you still can and work isn't going to stop you._

 

I only have old pictures of me which don't help, I have an oval shaped face though, I have time to wear it however i want lol which is good. My hair is naturally a little frizzy but not much. My natural hair colour is a dark blonde color. I want to probably have some brighter blonde cause i feel black is kinda harsh right now. Aww you girls are so lovely!


----------



## Sar (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_lets see you have black hair now...I really like the highlights in the 6th girl's hair.  You can do natural brown highlights with diff. shades.  But If you want a more dramatic look you can do hair like Forbidden's hair or the 7th girl's hair with black, blonde, and red.   See I cant even decide for you on which colors I like cause I like most of them lol.  The brown highlights or the black, blonde, red highlights are nice.  If you dont want boring you can do those.

So how long is your hair now? Im trying to do the same thing as you, my hair is bra length right now and Im waiting for it to get longer cause my hair is a poof ball right now so its not so easy to style it, when my hair gets down to my back then Im gonna style it and color it leaving it the same length though.  Anyways! take some pics of you new hair once you get it done, I'd like to see the results._

 

I love the highlights in the 6th pic but i feel it may be hard to keep up with, forbidden's hair if i had it like that i could just get it blonde on top black underneath and clip in red extension. My hair is about an inch and a half under my boobs, how long have you been growing your hair? i hate waiting for it to grow =( i saw a girl with the same style as the girl with the straight blonde hair and a side fringe, her hair was a little yellowy blonde and she'd straightened it but it seemed in bad condition and looked kinda bad, I'm scared mine will turn out like that =( Yeah I will take pic.My regualr haird lady isnt that great with dye but shes a good stylist so i think im gonna get her to cut it and find some1 else to dye it. xx


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah you can do that, have highlights on the bottom half like Forbiddens, you wouldnt have to worry about redoing your roots.  I've only been growing my hair since september, without trimming.  I hate waiting for my hair to grow too. Takes forever.  Hopefully the end of this year it will grow down to my back.  Well just make sure you deep condition your hair, use products that has like sunscreen for your hair UV protection and heat protection.  Omg you have to try Frederick Fekkai Technician Gloss! Its a hair treatment and its like a hair serum you only use 2-3 drops and apply it on dry hair.  It will def. make your hair feel silky! locks your split ends and protects your hair from the sun, and you can use it when you straight iron.  Its a must have IMO.  Make sure you find a really good stylist that will dye your hair the right color! My mom had this one lady that cuts my dads hair.  My mom wanted like brown highlights and it turned out to be blonde!! HORRIBLE.  So good luck!


----------



## wowzakadowza (Jun 23, 2006)

i LOVE all of them. my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE is the third one. i seriously printed it out and im taking that picture in to the hair cutter next week when i go cause i need to cut my hair. dying damage big time. ugh. that ones my favorite for me though, partly because of my length of hair. just posting my opinion haha


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the 6th and the last one


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 26, 2006)

they all look pretty simple to do tousled and messy xcept i really dont like the short one far too many layers upon layers you would really have to have a certain style of hair to carry it off esp in humid weather where it could get messy!


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiyaaaa girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry but i HAVE to steal this pic...






im booked in at toni&guy saturday and i want to ask for something like this. i have a side fringe already but its not that blended in (if that makes sense) what should i ask for? i need advice because i really want it just like that. im going to print it out and take it with me but i want to know how i can explain it to her aswell? because some places i go to, i take a pic and they have no idea what im on about...
thanks


----------

